# Free Pattern ~ Lavender Wrap Top (K)



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

This is a lovely summer top

http://www.vogueknitting.com/free_patterns/sleeveless_wrap_top.aspx


----------



## katmeg (May 5, 2011)

Very nice - oh for the body to go with it! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

katmeg said:


> Very nice - oh for the body to go with it! Thank you for sharing


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Lovely, but not for this old gal. But I scrolled over to free patterns, and Oh My! You have to be signed up to print so guess what? I did. Not that I need any more patterns, but I think you can't be too rich, too thin, or have too much yarn or too many patterns. LOL  :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> Lovely, but not for this old gal. But I scrolled over to free patterns, and Oh My! You have to be signed up to print so guess what? I did. Not that I need any more patterns, but I think you can't be too rich, too thin, or have too much yarn or too many patterns. LOL  :thumbup:


There is such a great variety of patterns there. 
Our "to do" list is growing longer by the day with all of these lovely patterns available! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

missmolly said:


> This is a lovely summer top
> 
> http://www.vogueknitting.com/free_patterns/sleeveless_wrap_top.aspx


Thanks for sharing. It is beautiful


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice top, thanks for sharing! As someone who has yet to figure out how to reverse shaping, I always wonder why a simple design like this isn't written as one piece.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link, this will be my next project


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful !


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice, thank you!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

It's really beautiful and I am planning to make it later. I don't understand the reverse ST? Is it in stockinette stich or garter? Thanks nYasminaB


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty, but not a style I can wear!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice, thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

very pretty..very feminine...cool in the heat...thank you!


----------

